# Do you breed guppies?



## GuppyGuy (Nov 11, 2005)

Hello,

I am working on creating a new forum for guppies. My plan is for a forum that is focused more on quality information than it is on answering the same repeated questions. I will dedicate at least two hours of my time each day to moderate this forum and make sure that everything remains on topic and things aren't repeated. My hope is that this will help to attract more experienced fish keepers. 

However, this project will be largely unsuccessful without support and members. If you would be interested in helping at all, either by making suggestions or possibly writing some informative articles, please let me know.

In the end, a forum is only as good as its members and that is why I am inviting you to these new forums.

The forum can be found at guppyland.10.forumer.com

I look forward to seeing you there!

Sincerely,
GuppyGuy
Guppy Land Forums


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

An entire forum dedicated to guppies? I like guppies, and my other fish love them even more, but it would get quite redundant.

well good luck guppguy. there is a thread in the off topic section (watering hole) where you can officially promote your site.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ever heard of Guppies.com? You're trying to reinvent the wheel. Good luck, though; you'll need it.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

Ive kept and bred guppies


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

I have TONS of guppies. They may be quite common but I love them. I breed them as well. If you need any help just let me know.


----------



## GuppyGuy (Nov 11, 2005)

Yes of course I have heard of Guppies.com, it is my inspiration for doing this. My problem is that the head guy at guppies.com spends zero time on the forums. He has a collection of moderators, of which only one spends any time trying to help out(MADMIKE) and he does a great job.

I feel that guppies.com is very under-moderated and has caused many members to become upset.

Everyday you can expect at least one "WHEN WILL MY GUP DROP!?" thread. My goal for these forums is to spend at least a few hours every day on the forums moderating. I will sticky any useful threads and be sure to delete those that have been repeated 10 times. Hopefully this will become a more appealling place for the more experienced breeders to discuss guppies.

If anyone is interested in helping please let me know. The site is temporarily on hold while I work to get a few people helping out.

GuppyGuy


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Well I would definetally use your site. I'm about to get me a trio of really nice looking guppies not sure what strain yet. As far as helping you I've got too busy of a schedule but I most definately would use your site because I'm about to buy my first trio of guppies and I have alot of experience with platies and alll kind of other fish So I could help out some people on your forum.


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

I have like 35 guppies, LOL. Mine are breeding like crazy so I'll check out the sight and if you want some help just let me know, the sight looks very interesing.
I thought you may be interested in this. When you breed guppies the babies usually get snacked on so I made this. Since adding this almost all guppy fry survive. 

This is in one of my 75 gallon tanks and it’s pretty easy to make. 

I made a really big one for my 75 gallon tank and a small one for my 10 gallon tank.

What you need:
Egg Crate
Suction Cups
Wire Cutters
Zip Ties
Plants to hide it if you want. The fish love it with the plants a lot more!

You can make these any size you want! I put plants inside, around & threw the egg crate to kind of hide it and the fish like it.

(Picture #1) The big one I have in my 75 Gallon Tank.
- You can kind of see how I arranged the plant’s to try to hide it a bit. 

(Picture #2) The big one I have in my 75 Gallon Tank.
- A bunch of suction cups hold it up. I put this at the side of my tank so it’s less noticeable & in the front is with the plants. The suction cups actually fit perfect but if it doesn’t or falls you can use a glue gun to hold it in place. You can also see I held the whole thing together with those zip ties.

(Picture #3) The small one I had in my 10 Gallon tank.
-This one is the smaller one I made for my 10 gallon tank. Just showing you the different sizes you can make. 

(Picture #4) The small one I had on my 10 gallon tank.
-The top is left off/open as you can see and is held together with zip ties and the suction cups.

(Picture #5 & #6) The small one I had in my 10 Gallon tank.
- The zip ties & suction cups that I’m talking about. I’m not sure what the real name is for them so I just called them zip ties, LOL. And my dog who decided to be photographed.

All you do is measure the egg crate to the size you want which is easy because you just follow the slots. Make 4 sides. I made 2 sides a lot longer and 2 of the other sides shorter so it runs along the whole side of my tank and the front is shorter. This is done with the wire cutters and it’s plastic so it’s easy to do. 
Take your zip ties and zip it up really tight, then use your wire cutters to cut the ends off. Get your suction cups and glue gun, push the suction cups threw and glue it in place. And you’re done. 

The top is left open so I can put my plants inside and feed the frogs and fish. I even have a couple small clay pots inside.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

I have bred guppies and currently have about 25, I have also researched them quite a bit, and I would love to help in any way. :-D


----------

